# Yumega fish oil



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty has always had an itchy face. I've mentioned it to the vet on several
occasions and she has said it is not her ears or does not have flea's etc..
I know they don't like to go down the allergy route as its very difficult to pinpoint.I bought some of the above at the Discover dogs show as it claims
to help with itching/skin conditions etc..Has anyone else used this or any other
Omega fish oils with any great effect?? ( or anything else for that matter).
I was wondering also if a raw ( it would have to be NI as I'm too laszy) diet could be of benefit.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty has always had an itchy face. I've mentioned it to the vet on several
> occasions and she has said it is not her ears or does not have flea's etc..
> I know they don't like to go down the allergy route as its very difficult to pinpoint.I bought some of the above at the Discover dogs show as it claims
> to help with itching/skin conditions etc..Has anyone else used this or any other
> ...


 Yes Monty has itchy chin all the time and agree the allergy route can be long and often inconclusive.

Raw has helped many dogs with itchiness etc... although I use part RAW and have not seen any changes, but do know of dogs from another forum who have had changes when switching to a complete RAW diet.

I know of people who have used Yumega for itchy dogs and have rated it good, but like anything what works for one may not another.

It's worth a try and I would be interested to know how you get on with it please Colin.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rufus has a tendency to scratch his face too. It was my very experienced groomer who pointed out to me that he has a little eczema in the soft fold of skin around his mouth. Spaniels have a tendency to suffer from this as do other soft mouthed gun dogs. She cut his coat short within the fold and advised me to use Exmarid cream (available from Pets at Home) just to sooth the area. If the condition gets very bad the fold can be removed surgically. 

Rufus is on a raw diet and I also give him Evening Primrose Oil food supplement. It's not bad at the moment but of course I am not using my groomer anymore as I'm going DIY.

I wonder if Betty is suffering with the same thing. I have to admit I couldn't see anything but just put some cream on when Rufus starts scratching a lot. It seems to help.

Karen xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Yes Monty has itchy chin all the time and agree the allergy route can be long and often inconclusive.
> 
> Raw has helped many dogs with itchiness etc... although I use part RAW and have not seen any changes, but do know of dogs from another forum who have had changes when switching to a complete RAW diet.
> 
> ...


It says results can take 3-6 weeks. I will persevere and keep you advised.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Rufus has a tendency to scratch his face too. It was my very experienced groomer who pointed out to me that he has a little eczema in the soft fold of skin around his mouth. Spaniels have a tendency to suffer from this as do other soft mouthed gun dogs. She cut his coat short within the fold and advised me to use Exmarid cream (available from Pets at Home) just to sooth the area. If the condition gets very bad the fold can be removed surgically.
> 
> Rufus is on a raw diet and I also give him Evening Primrose Oil food supplement. It's not bad at the moment but of course I am not using my groomer anymore as I'm going DIY.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen - Wow , surgery - that seems a bit extreme. She rubs the side of her face along the carpet and goes a bit 'mad' too...so will try anything if it helps.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I have bad eczema and take Evening Primrose oil everyday and it helps it a treat, I don't know how well it transfers to dogs but it's worth a try


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i have a lot of clients with itchy dogs who use Yumega and find it helps. You do want to go for the Yumega plus (blue box) as this is the one which is good for itchy dogs. Raw can help if the dogs has food allergies as you can choose what goes into your dog, the problem being when you find they are allergic to chicken, beef and lamb!!!! The most common allergies seem to be cereals and common protein sources such as chicken and environmentally house dust mites and storage mites. 
Indorex (house spray) will kill house dust mites and lasts for 1 year.
Storage mites are often in the 'dust' at the bottom of a dry food bag so avoid feeding this, also freezing (yes freezing!) the dry food in batches prior to feeing will kill of any mites.
Choosing a cereal free food with a novel protein source (or doing a home made diet) can be benificial but also tricky. I use healthy paws for a few allergy dogs which is rabbit and brown rice. They also do game and millett, fish 4 dogs is also a good food for this. For novel proteins some good meats are rabbit, venison, game birds, duck etc


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Katie

Some really useful advice - much more than rec'd from the vet!! I've got the 
one in the blue box so will see how this goes and from there I guess its just
a process of elimination. It really is just around her face but am afraid it might escalate.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

No probs. If you decide it could be food then i would do an elimination trial. Choose a food (novel protein if poss) and feed only that for at least 6 weeks, no treats or chews- nothing other than the diet. If that helps then gradually introduce other foods ie: chicken, beef, pasta to see if one causes a reaction- give at least 2 weeks between new things to give plenty of time to react. Timely process but may help in the long run. Blood tests can be done to determine what they are allergic to (food and environmental) but a food trial (as above) would need to be done first otherwise you can get a lot of false positives. Bloods alone are around £150 ish and from there you can avoid those foods or if allergic to pollens etc then a vaccine can be produced but are a good £200ish each time they are made and not guaranteed to solve the problem, just keep it at bay. Most insurance companies would pay for this though.
If she is insured it may be worth looking into a referral to a dermatologist if things don't get much better.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey did anyone els with skin issues see a difference. I started delta on it because she is bad for chewing her feet and had a bad smell on her feet, was thinking it was a fungle infection but the stuff the vet gave me didn't make much of a difference. I started using the yumiga and it cleared up. I then stopped it for a couple of weeks (forgot to order more) and it came back really badly and we put her cone on her to stop her chewing. Started her back on it last week and I'm already seeing her feet better not and she isn't chewing them as much, we haven had the cone on her yesterday or today. So it taken about a week to get back into her system. So I'm vey impressed with it. I recommended it to a bishop who has chewed a couple of bald patched on his leg but their has been no change.

So I wash just wondering if anyone els found a big difference.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sadly it did not make much to difference to Betty's itching but I still use it as a supplement form time to time to at least try to keep her skin strong.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max had very flaky itchy skin when we got him, but all this has cleared up since he went onto a raw diet. But, he also gets regular Bowen treatment from me. So it may be worth seeking out a Bowen therapist to treat your dog. Better than lotions and potions especially as they will be loaded with parabens!


----------

